# Squeaky Brakes????



## Princess La La

Hi there  I have a 2001 X plate TT 1781cc - owned and loved for 2 years - I have had a long running "squeak/grinding noise" coming from the front wheels - £700 odd quid - new disks, new pads, 2 x anti roll bars - a new ball joint !! (?) and I still have the wretched squeak and grind at low speed and breaking - please can anyone offer me some advice - it is driving me crazy and I refuse to pay out any more cash for a problem which no-one seems to be able to pinpoint ARGH!! Thank you !


----------



## jammyd

No idea how to fix it, but welcome to the forum


----------



## Princess La La

Thankyou -it's nice to be here!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum , could be a sticking caliper. :?


----------



## Princess La La

Hi all

I have been told by the garage today that they do not think it is the brakes or the calipers - they are now saying they think it could be the hub or CV joint... has anyone else experianced this - or any similar problems along these lines??? I am looking at another fairly heefty bill - so any info any can give would be gratefully recieved. When the steering wheel is on full lock there is a clonk and jolt which can be felt through the steering coloum - and a squeak/grind at low speed - BOO HOO [smiley=bigcry.gif] Help - anyone.....


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, sounds like a similar thing to my car - 2004 180 coupe - slight grinding noise when breaking at low speeds - took it back to garage within warranty and they changed front discs and pads but its still there. Nothing bad, but i have got used to it now and nothing shows up at service or mot. Hopefully this may help you.
Seaurfer


----------



## keith

just a thought but have you checked the wheel bearings.


----------



## Princess La La

Hi Keith & Seasurfer!!  I will suggest wheel bearings to the garage - so many thanks for the suggestion !

Seasurfer having had the noise for 2 years I am now becoming completley obsessed with getting it sorted - I hate it when you pull up at traffic lights and everyone stares at you for all the wrong reasons !! LOL ie - people looking and thinkin - crappy noise on gorgous uber sexy car - when they should just be thinking uber sexy gorgeous car - wish i had one!! :lol: but same as you - no engine management warning signs, no probs with pads or disks, 2 x anti - roll bar, 1 x ball joint later MOt fine - me going ever so slightly mad!!!  will keep ya posted!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome join here it will make you feel better www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Princess La La

Thanks yellow TT - i have just subscribed - and had to buy myself a nice new ToTTy t-shirt.. to cheer my self up...I feel much better now brilliant :lol:


----------



## hsohl

Hi

Yeh squeaky brakes how enoying. Mine shows up when lightly braking and sometimes when ive put it in reverse it gives a loud creaking like rusty metal plates rubbing together. I am taking it down to audi on wednesday. hopefully they can suss it out>


----------



## Princess La La

Well I now have the engine management warning light up as well... hysterical sobbing... as well as my clunking, and squeak - I am not a happy little lady at all!! will keep you posted as to the outcome... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Princess La La

I am in a state of shock.. the repair bill is very large - by all accounts the wheel bearing?? has worn a odd size hole in the hub ?? and the hub and bearing needs replacing - does anyone have any experiance of this??


----------



## craigt

ive just had my tt in for service at audi and the guy told me squeaky brakes are a common problem he said if he cleaned them up it would only come back so not to bother


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, 
What sort of mileage has our car done? Sorry to hear you are having all these problems with your car. Keep us all posted and keep your chin up  
Seasurfer


----------



## Princess La La

Morning Seasurfer.. car has done just over 61,000 - with full service history - no signs of having been involved in any RTA - i am at bit of a loss really to understand how a bearing can wear an uneven hole in the hub - ???? thus causing the wheel to 'kick out' when reversing .. 3 faults were diagnosed from the engine management system- I am hoping this is just a split hose (fingers crossed) I will be taking out a used car warrenty today following the size of this repair bill !!!


----------



## seasurfer

Hi
Which audi garage do you use? just a thought, have you tried a second opinion elswhere?

(I was told once i needed £850 of repairs and after alot of fuss, as i knew my car didnt need what they were telling me,it ended at £6 for new wiper blades on a previous car. This was not an audi garage. )

Seasurfer


----------



## Princess La La

Oh i am the happiest little lady in the world - no squeak, no grind, no clonking in reverse...   

Wheels are out of alignment slighty - but I will get that sorted next week... (after i have collected my euromillions winning jackpot tonight) 

I am happy, but very poor... the bill was large - by all accounts the wheel bearing had worn unevenly in the hub - and damaged the flange - so all bits replaced - and she is driving fantastically - thankyou all for you support during my immense emotional upheaval - i cannot belive i am so attached to a chunk of metal!!

Now.. how do i get my TTOC number on here -- which is... 01663... 
Thanks x x x x


----------



## seasurfer

You may be happy now, but you've sent your squeeks to me  
Wonder if they hop from car to car :? 
Mine has just started squeeking now when i brake slowly, coming up to junctions or parking !!! 
Seasurfer


----------



## Princess La La

Seasurfer what can I say??  I sympathise massivley - it has got to be one of the most frustrating noises.. have you tried putting a brake dust dispersant on... its been very dry lately no rain - and try jet washing the wheels, maybe you have a small stone stuck somewhere in the wheel... failing that my garage have been very good if you need there address !!.. have you got any engine management warning lights up ?? feeling your pain buddy ....  I promise i did not send my squeak to anyone else... honest ..... feelin your pain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, no engine warning lights - everything else is ok - I take mine to lakeland audi in cumbria - dont know what area you are from to call you your garage, will have to see how things go.
Seasurfer :?


----------



## Princess La La

Costa del Kent.. so a bit of a way to travel from Cumbria!! keep us posted ..


----------



## TTgreeny

now i've got a squeak!!!!!!!!!!!!!
only mine is all the time?????????only time it doesn't do it is when i drive at 1mph [smiley=bigcry.gif]

help please


----------



## seasurfer

Hi TTgreeny, you've got them.
I wondered where my squeaks had gone, they left me end of last week. Not a peep out of them since  Hope you like them. (hope you have read the thread to understand this.)
Seasurfer


----------



## TTgreeny

yeah gonna take the squeaks off mine 2morro if i can,then release them back into the wild lol


----------

